# Arturo Fuente Cuban Corona Cigar Review - not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

But not great. Construction good, very easy draw, lot's of smoke, pretty good tobacco taste. BUT, burned HOT in last one third, like most small ri...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cuban Corona Cigar Review - not bad


----------

